# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Thải độc cơ thể bằng giải pháp truyền thống của Thái

## conchung68

*[replacer_a] nhờ giải pháp cổ truyền Thái Lan*

Thanh lọc cơ thể nhờ theo phương pháp cổ truyền của Thái - Detox là một phương pháp thải độc cơ thể cực kì hữu ích được vận dụng khá ưa thích. Detox thanh lọc thân thể thường xuyên được xem như cách giúp đánh tan mỡ, mang lại nhiều lợi ích cho sức khỏe và phòng chống được nhiều bệnh. Ngoài những phương pháp Detox - Làm sạch thân thể các bạn đã biết, Thaidetox xin chia sẻ tới các bạn phương pháp Detox làm sạch thân thể nhờ biện pháp truyền-thống của Thái, hoàn toàn mới, mang lại hiệu quả tích cực. 
*Lý do chúng ta cần thải độc cơ thể*

Đại tràng của chúng ta được giả như “bãi rác của cơ thể” - là nơi tích trữ tới 90% những loại độc tố trong giai đoạn chúng ta chuyển hoá năng lượng hàng ngày. Nếu các chất độc này không được làm sạch ra khỏi thân thể, chúng sẽ ứ đọng càng ngày càng nhiều, dẫn đến việc các cơ quan bên trong bị nhiễm độc, nhất là gan - cơ quan thải độc quan trọng của thân thể.

*Các công dụng liệu trình đem đến
*
+ Làm sạch đại tràng,nhất là mảng bám chứa chất độc,vi khuẩn tích tụ lâu ngày tại thành đại tràng

+ Trợ giúp giảm tải cho gan,thận và da trong chức năng thải độc của cơ thể >cải thiện bộ phận gan,thận và làm sáng da
+ Đưa thân thể về điều kiện cân bằng:tăng sử dụng lipid(mỡ) để sinh năng lượng tại những người thừa cân béo phì giúp giảm lượng mỡ cơ thể,tăng khả năng thu nhận chất bổ dưỡng ở những bạn gầy-suy dinh dưỡng,tăng cường tổng hợp những nhân tố vi lượng cũng như vitamin K, vitamin B,Calci và muối khoáng

+ Hết táo bón,đầy hơi,khó tiêu

+ Giảm dần những triệu chứng viêm tại người mắc viêm loét đại- trực tràng,làm lành vết loét


Khi hệ thống tiêu hóa được làm sạch thì toàn bộ những bộ phận bên trong sẽ được hoàn thiện đúng chức năng, tăng cường hấp thu chất dinh dưỡng và thải ra ngoài chất độc. Hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh sẽ cải tạo táo bón, khôi phục ỉa chảy, phòng ngừa ung thư, cải thiện làn da, giảm béo hiệu nghiệm, cơ thể dễ chịu, chan chứa năng lượng, để bạn sống khỏe, sống vui, sống giá trị hàng ngày.

*>>> Tìm kiếm Album ảnh cưới đẹp nhất Ninh Bình:* Detox cơ thể


Đây chính là nguyên nhân tạo ra những vấn đề nghiêm trọng về sức khỏe, dung nhan cũng như béo phệ, lão hóa, nhiễm độc đường hô hấp thậm chí ung thư. Đặc biệt khi thông tin về những vụ bê bối thực phẩm bẩn chứa nhiều hóa chất có hại hại liên tục xuất hiện trên báo chí thường ngày càng chứng tỏ sức khỏe của toàn thể cộng đồng đang bị hăm dọa ở mức đáng báo động. Vì vậy, làm sạch ruột già chính là bước quan trọng nhất để thải độc để cơ thể khỏe mạnh từ bên trong.

*- Các trường hợp không thể bỏ qua*

+Người có tiền sử thoát vị

+Người mới phẫu thuật ở bụng dưới 8 tuần

+Người đang có chảy máu đường tiêu hóa,trĩ có chảy máu,trĩ độ 2,3,4

*- Ưu điểm*

+25 lít nước thành dòng vào ra liên tục sẽ thanh lọc tất cả ruột già trong 1-3 lần làm đều đặn

+Là giải pháp tiến hành trên thiết bị,chỉ cần làm 1 lần/ngày thời gian thực hiện 30-45 phút/lần sau mỗi đợt 3-6 tháng mới cần thực hiện lại

+Trong quá trình làm hoàn toàn thoải mái ko gây đau,người làm có thể đọc sách xem phim... 1 cách dễ chịu


*Tham khảo thêm:* *Studio chụp hình cưới đẹp  Ninh Bình* là nơi lý tưởng để chụp hình sống ảo

----------

